# Cap driver for brother bas 415



## chloe123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi 
I am very new at embroidery. We bought a brother bas 415 and I love it. It came with a older cap driver and frames and framing station. I can't wait to try it...1 problem I do not know how the driver is attached to the machine. Please does anyone know how to do this.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I've got a 416 so there are little differences like with the individual presser feet. But I bet it still goes together the same way. I did a video for someone else asking the same thing. cap system.avi - YouTube

I didn't really cover changing the needle plate or putting the driver on. All you do is take your holder off using the two big thumb screws back on the pantograph. I have to use a few washers because my screws don't go all the way down on the cap driver hold downs. But there is the rod part that goes in the bottom and it has a groove where it slides on the bottom of the arm that holds the bobbin. I think everything else is in the video. Oh and please no comments about the video quality. I did that late when everyone was asleep and so I had to hold the camera and everything while trying to do the actions too. And like I say... it was done to help someone else out and not to show off that I know anything because I HATE hats with 1000x the sun's power. The 416 is awful for hats because it has such a large presser foot that goes down and then bends and so you can't get anywhere near the bill of the hat or it hits it. I have stopped trying altogether. Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## chloe123 (Mar 6, 2012)

It has helped abit I think I am missing parts now. I don't have the wire part of the driver. I still would like to know how to attach the driver to the machine. Thank you so much for the quick reply
Cheers
Sheree


----------



## ricky3241 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello there,

I have a Brother BAS-415 Embroidery and am looking for a Cap Driver, has anyone got one for sale; or have one available. I am from the UK so will need to be posted. 

I understand that this post was many years ago, but if anyone can help, please let me know.

Regards

Ricky


----------

